# neutral density filter—reviews? recommendations?



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi,

I'm considering purchasing a variation of the ND filters. However, I'm wondering if their use is going to be a big learning curve. If I don't make that purchase, another item i'm wishing for is a teleconverter for my Canon zoom lens.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Generally ND (neutral density) filters are intended to allow a photographer to use a longer shutter speed, say to blur motion, or a wider ƒ-stop generally to reduce depth of field. 

Also occasionally used to reduce light where a camera lacks shutter speeds beyond 1/100th and also lacks ƒ-stops higher than ƒ-11. Usually not an issue anymore even with simple P&S cameras

While I sometimes like a polarizing filter, digital photography allows one to do most special effects filters as an afterthought.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What's your intended use?

There are two basic reasons for using a Neutral Density filter.

1) Simply to bring down ambient light for longer shutter speeds, ie. for motion blur. In this case, there really is no learning curve. You want motion blur on a waterfall, you stop down your lens, you lengthen exposure time, you put on the ND, take a shot & see if you like the motion blur. Too much? Shorten exposure. Not enough? Lengthen it. Chimp & check your histograms.;

2) Flash, whether camera or studio strobe. There is a learning curve here, but not insurmountable. Response #4 on this thread will tell you everything you need to know about requirements.

As to what type of ND filter, there are two basic kinds.

1) Single strength units (1 stop, 2 stop, 4 stop, etc.), either screw on (like a standard lens filter) or plate (which slide into a holder mounted on the front of your lens). The advantage here is that you can buy relatively inexpensive multiple units & stack them (a 2 & a 4 = 6).;

2) Variable strength screw on units. These rotate like a circular polarizer, turn one way & you get more density, the other way, less. The advantage here is infinite variability, the disadvantage is price-very costly. See Singh Ray Vario ND.

As with all filters, price & quality are issues. Cheaper filters are usually not coated or multi-coated, possibly lending themselves to flare. Some filters, whether cheap or expensive, can produce a colour cast. However, this can usually be worked out in post. Stacked filters can lead to image degradation.

As to size, purchase filters to fit your largest lens, then use step down adapters to fit the smaller ones. That way you don't have to buy ND's for each lens opening size you have.

Really dark ND's may inhibit your camera's ability to autofocus. In this case, depending on your camera, you may be able to use live view or you may have to set focus with the filter off, then screw it on (assuming use of a tripod).

Circular polarizers can act like an ND, giving you about two stops @ max. This may cause the sky to become too blue, you taste will vary.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Learning curve will always be subjective. Are you using it for long exposures? Or just slowing down shutter speeds. I would assume long exposures. I don't know about other brands, but with nikon dslr's. The camera will automatically shoot long exposures for 30 seconds or less. I believe other brands do the same. However I don't know what you are shooting with either. If you need to shoot an exposure longer than 30 seconds. 

You need to learn how to manually calculate the amount of time needed to get the correct exposure. Do you know how do this? If "no", there will probably be a learning curve. If "yes", then it won't be that hard. Personally, I love long exposures.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, I was thinking of using the filters for long exposures in bright conditions.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

I forgot to add: thank you for posting all of that info. I've seen some lovely images (flowing water type thing) created by pros (much more pro than me, anyway) using ND filters. I'll have to consider the cost and how often I would actually attempt this technique.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

ND filters are also used in SLR video as the control on exposure speed is limited


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

Personally if you're going to be serious about it I would definitely invest in a filter system like Lee or Cokin filter systems.


----------

